

Taking the measure of unit qualifiers - jcr
http://www.embedded.com/electronics-blogs/max-unleashed-and-unfettered/4439790/Taking-the-measure-of-unit-qualifiers

======
dmichulke
The Germans still use the old version where a billion is 10^12 with the added
benefit of having to deal with just billions of debt (instead of trillions as
the rest of the world).

